# Really? How gross



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi - Im mossimo and I eat my own poop!...
Arent we alittle early to start this nasty habit!

Looks like I know how I will be spending my Friday night, reading all the threads on this forum about other dogs who eat their poop! I did a quick search before I went crazy that Mossimo was an outcast! When I get home hes going to need a good mouth brushin! :brushteeth:

Pineapple, pumpkin, meat tenderizer? These are all safe for 10 week old puppies? I sure hope so!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dogs will be dogs. yeah check the old posts. I know I've posted a couple of good article links.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lol fashion. I remember my first discovering Cash did that.... I never thought I would love a poop eater! And quite frankly, I prefer it to my poop roller Jasper, who rolls in the stinkiest of other creatures poop. 

You'll read all the posts for solutions... But for such incidenses I like the Petz Life dental spray. Luckily Cash isn't a kisser.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Ugh, the worst! The good news is, most grow out of doing it. Mine, unfortunately did not. I tried everything and while she won't do it in front of me the second I turn my back all bets are off...and she's a kisseruke:

Good luck!


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

I found the only thing that really works...pick it up as soon as it hits the ground!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

What amazes me is everyone worrys about the best dog food, andthe best taste and the dog will eat poop.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> What amazes me is everyone worrys about the best dog food, andthe best taste and the dog will eat poop.


ound:ound:

My Augie is just about perfect.....except for this nasty habit/trait. We pick up his poop immediately, and I have to make sure Finn has gone potty before I put them out in the play yard together.....because Augie will stand behind Finn and wait for the treat to come hot from the oven. uke: And I can't believe I just told you all this disgusting thing. :jaw:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hahahaha I just laugh so much with your posts. I know, it's not funny at all. Mine don't eat poop but when they smell it... I think they will take a bite and I want to scream... just in case.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

If I don't watch him, Quincy will still do it and he just turned six months old. We are working on "leave it" and I have found that if I keep him distracted by talking and he's paying attention to me, he doesn't try to do the pretzel twist and reach around for it lol. It's funny because first thing in the morning, he goes and doesn't think about it. Any other time, I have to keep his focus on me. It is gross, but I'm hoping he grows out of it. If it's someone else's or old, he doesn't want anything to do with it. The fresher the better 

Oh, and if I don't clean it up right away, the next time we go out, he will go right over there and sit until I get the scooper. Very helpful if it's o'dark thirty and I leave it until the sun comes up, then forget where it is. He ALWAYS remembers!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> ound:ound:
> 
> My Augie is just about perfect.....except for this nasty habit/trait. We pick up his poop immediately, and I have to make sure Finn has gone potty before I put them out in the play yard together.....because Augie will stand behind Finn and wait for the treat to come hot from the oven. uke: And I can't believe I just told you all this disgusting thing. :jaw:


OMG Linda! That really made me laugh, Augie and Piper sound like the perfect match. So cute, yet so disgusting


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mig did it too. The only thing that worked was time. I think he's pretty over doing that now, but I probably just jinxed myself. He'll eat rabbit poop though.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Fashiongal21 said:


> Hi - Im mossimo and I eat my own poop!..


 I'm sorry but that just made me spit my tea all over my computer screen! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup, welcome to the club.

Pumpkin worked for us. A teaspoon of 100% canned pumpkin, not pumpkin pie with each meal. We had to feed it to Jack and Nessie because Jack thought Nessie's poop was yummy, too. Blech!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

What does the pumpkin do?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

haven't a clue. Apparently, it makes the poop undesirable. smell? taste?

Pumpkin seems to be a cure for all things poopy. Loose poop, hard poop, poop-eating - pumpkin does it all.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Monday you come way too quickly!.
So we used some pumpkin in his food all weekend and when we came back from food shopping there were poops on the pad!! yay!!...
I also sprayed some bitter apple spray on his poops the other day and walked away I dont think he liked that very much.
ME 1 - Poops 0..... Hopefully this is a good step forward!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

My sister swears a little pineapple in the food works. I'm sure mine don't eat poop because I have too much to scoop!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine have outgrown it but I think McGee still partakes every once in a while! If he looks suspicious I knock on the window to distract.


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hudson goes for his poop even though I put pumpkin in his food! Grrrr...


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Cooper used to do this also and he liked the cats poop too. I purchased these breath stirps for him, similar to the Listerine ones for people, and everytime he would indulge, I would give him one of these strips (which he hated). After several of the breath strips, no more poop eating. I call it aversion therapy.


----------

